

Uncluttered benefits of learning people’s names - cwan
http://unclutterer.com/2011/01/13/uncluttered-benefits-of-learning-peoples-names/

======
bartonfink
Straight out of How to Win Friends and Influence People.

------
araneae
How is that uncluttering? Filling your head with names of people you don't
need to know is definitely clutter.

~~~
tygorius
Often people think that clutter is about stuff when really, it boils down
process and priorities. In that regard, getting rid of unnecessary stress is
one of the goals of uncluttering your life.

Also, it isn't about filling your head with useless data -- it's about
improving the quality of your interactions with people, making life easier and
better for both parties.

Or, to consider from a crass perspective, humans are wired for reciprocity
(viz Cialdini's "Influence"), so as the article points out, you'll get more
favors, preferential treatment, and marketing opportunities from people who
feel they have a connection with you.

~~~
araneae
It could very well be beneficial to you. But it doesn't make your life less
complex. The more social interactions you have, the more complicated your life
becomes.

------
mitko
> _A quarter of a cow, instead of a whole cow_

Now _that_ is minimalism.

